# we had a grave robber



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

We have had problems in the past with kids messing with our display in the past so we try to keep a close ear out for noises. Last night at about 3am I heard a strange noise outside, so I step out into my grave yard to find the noise. My gas mask dummy is all knocked over and there is something moving beneath him. I approach him with caution, and as I reach up to set my dummy back up , a small dog comes out from under the dummy wagging it's tail and licking at my hand. Princess the chiuaua had lived a few blocks away from us according to her tag. so we returned her home and laughed all the way back that she probably thought she was jumping into someones lap for a pet when the dummy fell on her.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was funny ..made my day.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's awesome, much better than the stolen prop news we've been hearing. Made my day too.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That was nice of you to bring her home. I hope you told Princess's owners that at 3AM she does not belong out on the loose!:jol:


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

I have 2 chihuahuas and they handfuls,but very affectionate dogs.

This story made my day.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

WolfbaneManor said:


> I have 2 chihuahuas and they handfuls,but very affectionate dogs.
> 
> This story made my day.


I have a chihuahuah myself....and i love him too. He's a handful since he's the size of a terrier but he was a huge hit last year....

The poor little thing must have been terrified! I am glad that you got her home safely....

This made my day too!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Both of mine are female and their both Apple Head's,so they shake all the time we can never tell when they are scared or cold or if they're just shaking just to shake.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Here I was going "Oh, no," and bracing for another vandalism/theft story. I laughed out loud. Good story... thanks, today I needed that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad this story turned out to be a funny one and not another case of someone ruining a dedicated haunter's display.

Our dog is extremely hesitant to come down to our basement because of the aged bucky and other Halloween props sitting down there. If she did and something fell on her, we'd definitely be hearing some strange noises. She will, however, carry around a severed arm if we leave it on the floor in the family room.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow that story turned out much better than I had anticipated by the title of the thread!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm with everyone else on this...was TOTALLY expecting the worst! I'm glad it was a happy ending!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

What a great story. I am glad to her the pup was ok.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hahah... when I first saw this I was like "yeah there's actually already a thread on thi- oh lol nevermind" 

That's awesome though


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad you got the little dog home ok, and that your props remain safe!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That was nice of you. I never give food away...especially Mexican.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Good Times, Good Times...
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very funny story. I love dogs.

A few years ago there was a very large boxer that ran loose all the time. I watched him trot into my yard, sniff my blinking skull, then he pee'd on it.

Slow motion...."Freddddddddd Nooooooooooooo......aw man!" LOL!


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

lol that's great


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

At three am that little dog would have scared the @#%$# ou of me if it came out from under one of my props! 

great story


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Whats all this "dog" stuff? Everybody knows the chihuahua is a large rodent... I despise those things. But if I ever came across one that wasn't mean as hell, maybe I would change my mind.


----------

